# Photoshop rote Augen entfernen



## Birgit1 (14. März 2007)

Ich habe Probleme beim rote Augen entfernen. Habe Photoshop CS und habe alles wie in der Photoshop Hilfe beschrieben nachvollzogen. Habe auch als Vordergrundfarbe schwarz eingestellt, aber statt schwarz werden die Augen grau gefärbt. Habe es dann statt mit schwarz mit anderen Farben versucht, die Stelle wird aber immer heller eingestellt als im Farbwähler eingestellt. Weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll.
Danke im Vorau
MfG Birgit


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. März 2007)

Mal hier im Forum suchen  . Das Thema haben wir vor noch garnicht so langer Zeit mal abgehandelt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Birgit1 (14. März 2007)

Hab aber alles was ich gefunden habe durchgeforstet, hat mir aber nicht geholfen. Ich weiß das man auch mit anderen Methoden als mit diesem "Rote Augen Werkzeug" aus dem Photoshop CS zum Ziel kommt, wollte aber gern aus Zeitgründen dieses Tool nutzen. In der Photoshophilfe und in versch. Tutorilas wird beschrieben, dass mit diesem Werkzeug die angewählte Farbe also das rot mit der Vordergrundfarbe am besten schwarz ersetzt wird und auf den Bildern dazu sieht es auch immer alles prima aus. Nur bei mir wird es mit grau, bzw. mit einer helleren VFarbe als der Vordergrundfarbe ersetzt. Kann es sein, das da bei meinem Programm irgendeine Farbeinstellung falsch ist? Bin leider nicht sehr sattelfest im Photoshop. 
Wie gesagt, habe mich genau an die Schrittfolge und Einstellungen aus der Hilfe gehalten, nur das Ergebnis sieht bei mir anders aus und ich weiß nicht warum!?


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. März 2007)

Also bei meinem Roten Auge Werkzeug ist die Vordergrundfarbe unwichtig. Reden wir auch von dem gleichen Werkzeug?


Alex


----------



## Birgit1 (14. März 2007)

Also meins sieht ein wenig anders aus, habs mal hochgeladen und auch gleich den Ausschnitt aus der Hilfe. Wie gesagt hab alles so gemacht aber wird immer in einer helleren Farbe ersetzt. Vielleicht ist die Lösung ja ganz einfach, bin wie gesagt nicht gerade sattelfest im Photoshop.


----------



## Michael Aringer (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

du hast eine ältere Version von Photoshop. Leider weiß ich nicht genau, wie sich die Tools hier unterscheiden, aber es geht auch ohne dem Rote-Augen Tool.


Öffne das Foto, in dem die Roten Augen vorkommen.
Erzeuge einen neuen Hue-Saturation Layer (Sollte in der Deutschen Version glaube ich Farbe und Sättigung heißen)
Wähle die Farbeinstellungen für den roten Farbbereich und verschiebe den Helligkeitsregler in den dunklen Bereich (nach links)
Wähle nun noch einmal den gesamten Farbbereich (Master) und entferne die Sättigung (Saturation-Regler komplett nach links)
Füge eine Maske zum Hue-Saturation Kanal hinzu und invertiere diese, so dass diese nun schwarz ist.
Nimm das Pinselwerkzeug und wähle einen geeigneten Brush (Werkzeugspitze)
Wähle die Vordergrundfarbe weiß
Wähle die eben hinzugefügte Maske aus
male mit dem weißen Pinsel über die roten Augen und siehe da, die Pupillen werden schwarz, ohne ihren Glanz zu verlieren.

Ich habe auch eine kleine Bildanleitung angehängt. Ich hoffe es ist soweit verständlich.

Servus, Michael


----------

